

Rate our startup: Jobzle.com - Jobzle
http://www.jobzle.com
Currently a soft launch for employers to pre-populate jobs with the student side coming next week (to coincide with press release / marketing).
======
Jobzle
Would appreciate any and all advice. We're a young startup out of Rhode
Island, just got out of an accelerator program and are launching to Rhode
Island colleges.

Feedback, bug spots, feature suggests, criticism would all be great!

I'd especially like to hear from employers. The idea is that, as we grow,
you'll be able to reach out across the country targeting specific colleges
(best art schools, best engineering schools etc. etc.) or locations (certain
cities).

~~~
Jobzle
Also: The current launch is a "soft" launch for employers with the homepage
with the student c2a going up on the 13th.

